# terramycin eye ointment



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

Is there a substitute for terramycin eye ointment? Tractor Supply said the company has put a hold on making it?


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

My vet said it was a terrible antibiotic ointment for the eye and recommended I not use it with our horses. It is the only OTC ointment I've seen though.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

does anyone know of something? another goat has pinkeye now. the LA200 that the vet said didnt seem to completely do the job


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This might work:

Neosporin Opthalmic Ointment
http://www.medications.com/drugs/neosporin-ophthalmic-ointment


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This might work:
> 
> Neosporin Opthalmic Ointment
> http://www.medications.com/drugs/neosporin-ophthalmic-ointment


This would be my suggestion also.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks, is that something feed stores would carry?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

If they don't you should be able to find it at any drug store.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

its not the regular neosporin is it?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it is.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

wow, so its okay to put neosporin in their eyes? wouldnt that burn?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i dont think neosporin ointment made for skin would be safe IN the eye? Am I wrong?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I do know people who use it like that for goats and horses.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have used it also on goats and dogs and a cat.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok, I'll give it a try. I hope it works. should I do it 3 times a day?


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

When my alpaca had some issues last summer, I had some opthamalic ointment on hand. I mentioned it to our vet and he said make sure it doesn't have steroids in it (it did). He gave me the reasoning why, but bottom line, is I would read the label to see if it has steroids. I assume neosporing doesn't, but it sounds like it is an issue with some of the opthamolic ointments.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

2/3 times a day is ok, just be sure you wash your hands good or put on gloves, I know you are already doing this so forgive the mom in me.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks, I'll get the neosporin going right away.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok, just did the neosporin in their eyes. no one cried, so if it hurt, it wasnt bad at all, not even for the babies. hopefully this will do the trick, thanks everyone!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

dm9960 said:


> its not the regular neosporin is it?


NO! 
It must say* OPTHALMIC* ointment


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I've used regular triple antibiotic ointment (cheaper then neosporin) in the eyes without any problem. The even seem to like it because they don't run away and will rub against my hand as I am doing it.
Clears the eyes up in no time but keep it up for a week so it doesn't come back


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

One of the dogs had a bad spot in his eye. Scratch, maybe. I took some people eye drops for sty, and added a few drops of LA200. Put that in a coule times a day and he cleared up in 3 or 4 days. YMMV, worked for us!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This might work:
> 
> Neosporin Opthalmic Ointment
> http://www.medications.com/drugs/neosporin-ophthalmic-ointment


That is different from the Neosporin you'd put on a cut for humans. I'm not saying you can't use the regular neosporin in a goats eye as I have never used it that way so I have no experience with it.

I have used the terramycin opthmalic ointment on a baby goat that got a scratched eye before & a baby rabbit that got nestbox eye & both cleared up with no problems. I just continued to use it for a full week.

If you really want the terramycin Hoeggers supply sell's it & so does Jeffers livestock catalog, don't know if they are having the same problems getting it or carrying it or not.

Otherwise since your vet already knows your problems won't he give you a prescription ointment for the eye without making a farm call?


----------

